# show me your garages please



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi 
This spring, we are looking to get a 3 car garage... We will either go stick built, or get the prebuilt type.. these are built at a site and then erected on your premises. 

We will probalby get something with trusses instead of columns..
We will also use a slab. The garage will not be attached so a slab is fine.. 


We are guessing the cost will be between 13-18000$ for a basic garage.


Anybody got any picks? or thoughts? Im looking for a basic style garage to hold our vehicles and of course, my tractor. 


sj


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Check out Michaels attachment on one of the other threads. It looks like a nice shop/garage. Looks good Michael! You could put doors where you want or need them.

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=13118

eace: edro:


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

The garage is 28 X 48 Prefab steel with trusses. Thanks Stewart for moving this over. My Mobile Home is the same size. I am still working on the garage and I intend to get the slab pored this spring or summer. I bought the property the garage was part of the property so it has taken time and I finally have the money up to really go to work on improving some things. Last summer I got the drainage right to the 2nd driveway and I am ready to get more done. I had the property for 5 years and I want to get the garage done right. I have no worry about storing stuff. I still have two sheds (most empty and ready to store). So this summer means some fun for me. I also intend to pave the drive.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Here's mine, at least part of it in the background. It's 32' x 48'.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Another view, this one of the side, again in the background.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

SJ - I would recommend a simple structure with trusses that include energy heels if your going to heat all or part of it. 9' minimum side walls built from 2 x 4's 16" OC. If you insulate I'd recommend blown in dry celluose behind netting and 1/2" foam board on the outside. Combined it will give you an approx. R-15 for the side walls. Because your in snow country, I'd also recommend a 42" footing topped off with an L-block to acts as a form for your concrete and then an 8" block on top of the poured floor to keep any siding away from the ground.


----------



## coal_man (Sep 18, 2003)

simple_john

Here is a picture of the inside of my 28' X 30' garage/tractor shed. Other than the concrete/masonary work, me and my dad and brother have built the entire garage. This photo is just after I got the lights wired up and some/most of the sheetrock hung. I'll start another thread to show updates as I get more work done.

<img src =http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=2eb38913-22bb-5b5b-4c63-258f6d845064&size=lg>

coal_man


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

argee nice garage/barn/shop Thats Big..

I dont have anygood pics.. but i plan to put the building up along the side of the driveway so it will be long (3 cars width) and only deep enough for a car.. maybe 36 * 12 or 14 whatever the standard depth is..

here is where it will go.. 

As i mentioned ill be paying for it.. not building.. but any advise is welcomed... I basically know nothing about it so specific suggestions are helpful



ps. you can see why i am a programmer and not an artist....


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I originally had a 24 x 24 garage, but I added on a 15 X 24 section offset from the rest of the garage.

It worked out nice. Alot of extra wall space.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

See What you think of this:

http://www.mortonbldgs.com/MortonBuildings.htm

I have heard of things being designed and drawn on bar napkins!
As long as you can have someone build what you want it works for me! 

Good luck and let us know what you find. How much are you looking to spend on the project??

There are some metal buildings around here like the site above for 3 or 4 g's Kind of pricy but nice looking!!
:cpu:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *argee nice garage/barn/shop Thats Big..
> 
> I dont have anygood pics.. but i plan to put the building up along the side of the driveway so it will be long (3 cars width) and only deep enough for a car.. maybe 36 * 12 or 14 whatever the standard depth is..
> ...


John - Your minimum depth to put a car in it is going to be 20'.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *John - Your minimum depth to put a car in it is going to be 20'. *


Unless you have cars like me. My 72 LTD convertible is 19 feet long. If you are doing more then parking, go min 24 feet.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

36" wide enough? or 12" per vehicle should be ok, no?

Stew, those buildings looked nice.. they have a place in maine too.. ill check them out. 
i was quoted 14,000 for the 'prebuilt and assembled on premises' garages but im sure it will be about 1000 more as the quote was for a very basic garage...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Yeah, you can go with 9 foot doors with faming in between.


----------



## coal_man (Sep 18, 2003)

simple_john,

My civil engineer buddies say the standard parking lot space is approx. 9' X 19'. That may give you some idea of how much room you would want. As Ingersol444 stated, you would probably want to go at least 24' deep to have some extra room to get around the vehicles. Do you plan on parking three cars in the garage, or are you going to use part of it as a work area? I can park my "project" S-10 truck along with my extended cab Z-71 in my 28' X 30' building with my two tractors in front of the S-10 and still have plenty of room for a work / hang out area. I think within your price range, you should be able to get a decent size building. Just remember, you will always be able to use a bigger building. Keep us posted!

coal_man


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

2 cars and either a 3rd car or probaly the tractor (in the winter anyway, as it barely fits in the shed... or maybe my boat.. really i wish i could get a 4 bay but i think it would be too much $$$$


i agree if i can afford it to be a little deeper ill go for it.. no such thing as too much space...

id like to put a wood burning stove in there and have a little shop in the back


i figured ill start seriously looking in february... wont do anything till may but i want to talk to a few locals vs the prefab guys to see any pros/cons.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I like the idea of the prefab steel buildings. no wood to worry about rot and bugs attacking. Paint may not be required biannually. All you have to start with is the slab and it will go up pretty quick. When I said 3-4 g's I think that was way low for a 4 bay garage with good insulation. Which I am sure you would need in your neck of the woods.:globesnow 


You might think about a wall in between your shop and the garage area to help keep the heat in. Let us know what you figure out. Good luck finding a good deal.
:thumbsup:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*I have 3 built already*

And I am building #4


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*This is # 3*

On my farm This building is a pole barn built as a garage.I put it up in 1984 for my dad.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Back room*

There is a wall between the front and back ,front 24x24;back 24x16


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*view to locate*

Where the new building is going in relationship to the existing shop


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Down the side*

Looking front to back


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*one more look*

I would be lost without this building .only problem with having building I work in ,in more then one location is multiple sets of tols


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Here is the gabole roofed 2x6 framed garage*

This one is at my home. I have a cabinet shop upstairs. I used 18' trusses with no tails plated and joined with a rat run to get the roof effect.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*#1*

This little building used to be my only spot. I have since converted it to a stable for my horses


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Somr Interesting Alternatives*

This Company has some unique set-ups for farm or other uses.
www.farmtek.com


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *36" wide enough? or 12" per vehicle should be ok, no? *


Yes, for 1/18 scale model cars, that would be ideal. :thumbsup:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by simple_john 
36" wide enough? or 12" per vehicle should be ok, no? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Yes, for 1/18 scale model cars, that would be ideal.


Sorry I meant 36' 


but 36" should be ideal for this one...


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

simple_john,

I plan on building a shed about the same size as you are planning. I've looked into stick-built, pole-barn, contracted pole barn, and steel arch. There all about the same when you factor in your time or paying for labor.
I'd rather pay for the "36 than the '36!Good luck with your garage.


----------



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

*I wish I had a Building*

I want a building! I am looking at moving because the neighborhood I live in you can't have a de-attached building unless it is similar to your house and is brick.. TOO EXPENSIVE>>>

You really have some nice buildings...

Tau44


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: one more look*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *I would be lost without this building .only problem with having building I work in ,in more then one location is multiple sets of tols *


Slip,
I like my steak done medium well, and I don't want ya dropping it in the snow. . Heck I could have a fun time putting Xmas lights on a building like that one.:thumbsup: :hooray:   :smiles: :winky:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*So Simple John*

Have you decided on what type of building your going to put up? Pole or stick frame? Remember, whatever you do, make it multi purpose. Eventually your needs change and you want a building that is easily convertible to the next need. Also helps for resale too.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Waiting to hear from a contractor, But spoke with a few of the metal building places.. they seem nice.. but when its all said and done, they cost nearly the same as the pre-built and then erected on site garage... 

what i am leaning to is below;

prebuilt & 'Erected' on site: 
40* 28
Upgrades: 3 insulated doors. Doors w/glass cost 130 more $$
2 windows 135 for extra windows 
T11 siding 
Asphalt shingles
PT Plate
17435$

******************

decided against: 

Miracle truss (metal building) 

30*36*10	

Id have to pay for: 
wood, cost about 800$
Will have to buy the 3 doors here… 9 *8 door

Foundation needed… 

Extra truss 
10” eaves colored sheeting 30 year warranty 
shipping no tax 
all trim & hardware… 
14,264$ 


So the metal bone cost 14264 
plus id need to get the foundation, wood, doors and then build/erect the thing. 

*****************

The erected one cost about the same, is a little bigger and i do nothing, except a little excavating. The thing i do not like about the erected one, is it uses trusses. 


I am not sure if a local contractor can come close to the erected price. Im waiting to hear.. the local contractor would use a beam in the garage instead of trusses.. that would give me some storage room and something to mount a pulley on, if i ever wanted to use a come-a-long


----------

